# South East Arachnid Show Sun 26 Jan 2014



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Sunday January 26th 2014 sees the return of the annual South East Arachnid Show, our fourth show following the hugely successful previous shows. This will be the only arachnid trade show in the south east of England. Doors open 11am and the show finishes at 5pm.

The trade show will be held at the Ashford International Hotel in Ashford, Kent and sits just off junction 9 on the M20 so its easy to find. The full address of the venue is as follows.

Ashford International Hotel 
Simone Weil Avenue,
Ashford,
Kent,
TN24 8UX 
Tel: 01233 219988

We're currently taking bookings and for previous traders we are offering tables in the same position as last year. Traders are offered entry at 8.30am on Sunday or alternatively they can store their stock at the hotel the night before the show.

The best ways of getting to the trade show are; 
By car, just off junction 9 of the M20, it is also just 23 miles from Dover ferry port for anyone coming from the continent. 
By train, the venue is 3 miles from Ashford international train station which is on the high-speed rail link so you can get there quickly and there is a short bus ride between the station and the venue.

There is a small entrance fee to the show, the prices are as follows.

Adult – £3
Child (5yrs-15yrs) – £1.50
Child (under 5) – Free
O.A.P – £1.50

Distance to travel? Don’t want to do an early morning start to get there on time?
The trade show is being held in a very plush 4* hotel so if you wish you could travel down the night before and have a night of luxury to wind down from your journey. The prices obvioulsy reflect the quality of the hotel which includes a gym, swimming pool, sauna and steam rooms — great for relaxing on the Saturday. The hotel is also equipped with a full bar and restaurant.
You may receive a discount on advance booking sites.

Another option available, is the Eureka business park opposite the hotel. Here you have the choice of 2 budget hotels. As well as the hotels there is a Bannatyne’s health and fitness club, a 12 screen multiplex cinema and an array of eateries including Frankie and Bennie’s, Beefeater and the obligatory McDonalds, KFC etc so you could turn it into a weekend break. A pedestrian bridge connects the retail park to the Ashford hotel. If you are interested in the budget hotels, the details of the 2 hotels are as follows.

Travelodge, Ashford 
Eureka Leisure Park,
Rutherford Way, 
Ashford, 
Kent
TN25 4BN
Tel: 0871 9846004

Premier Inn, Ashford 
Eureka Leisure Park,
Rutherford Way, 
Ashford,
Kent
TN25 4BN
Tel: 0845 080 5104

Traders are invited to book their tables via the website, and we can now accept paypal payments. Tables are offered at £20 which includes 2 chairs, 2 passes and 2 tokens for coffee/tea. *Please Note: The price of tables and floor space will increase to £25 in January.*


*Amazing Reptiles (equipment, gifts, toys and inverts)
Michael Scheller (Germany)
Olaf Hopp (Germany)
Thomas Vinmann (Germany)
The Spider Shop
Peter Grabowitz (Germany)
Martin Goss
Metamorphosis
Custom Aquaria 
Rob Hutton
Arthropodia (France)
House of Spiders
British Tarantula Society
South Coast Exotics
Mateusz Panek 
Amazillia Zoological (Peter Collins)
Spider Shed
Eddy Lebas (France)
Dirk Reumers (Germany/Belgium) 
Nils Belker (Germany/Belgium)
Exotic Pets UK Ltd
Bush Grub
Penfold Reptiles
Lost World
Paul and Carrianne Cornwall
Stefan Birkus
Martin Taylor*

This year we shall be collecting for our allotted charity:
Clic Sargent which is a child based cancer charity. More information and donations can be made at Jacobs story
All donations greatly received.


More information can be found on the Invicta Arachnid Club site: Invicta Arachnid Club ~ Customer Information

Those interested in trading at the show should visit here: 
Invicta Arachnid Club ~ Traders Information

You can read about last years show here: 
Invicta Arachnid Club ~ South East Arachnid Show

Twitter feed: 
@Invicta_SEAS or search for South East Arachnid


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

Cannot wait for this show, it was so good last year! Just hope there's a few more c'pedes for sale this time XD


----------



## philfish66 (Dec 2, 2013)

*going to the show*

Hi there is there any one who wants to go to the ashford show,as im going. im going to use my wifes car, as its better on petrol, its a smart car. so I don't mind taking some one with me, if I get more than one who wants to go then ill use my car its an estate. ill be coming back the same day. its nearly 500mile trip for me. so let me know asap so I can work out routes. its a great show and some one who has never been to such a great show here is your chance it will cost you petrol share only £20 for you and £20 for me. it may be less as ive never gone for in her car. wife said it gets 65 miles to the gallon but we will see. 

phil 

please don't ask if you are more than 10 miles north of me as ive got enough miles to travel that morning hope you are not affended:2thumb:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Another addition to the list of traders, their first show in the UK, Dirk Reumers (Belgium/Germany) has booked 4 tables, offering lots of true spiders, centipedes and scorpions.


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

Can't wait for this show!


----------



## pontiacandi (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hopeing*

Went to this show last year and really enjoyed it and seeing there are people who specialize "true" spiders booked,lm looking forward to another good day.

Hopeing measures in place so that we dont end up with you know who busting the day like Portsmouth.


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

dont know whether im aloud to clutter up this thread or not ? but any hoo...
what sort of cash is everyone taking ?
its gunna cost 50-60 pound fuel for me so ive gotta cost that into the day but yeah what you guys recon ?

im after a few unusual mantids if i see stuff i like, and also a few cheeky millipedes to add to the new set-up when its done 

so how much people think, as millipedes are normally quite expensive compared to my mantids


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

no probs with posts in this thread 

The best advice is to take as much as you can afford. There are 3 big invert shows in the UK: BTS (May), AES (Oct) and SEAS (Jan), each attracting traders from around the UK and the continent, so this is a great opportunity to see some exotics that might not be seen at the various smaller shows throughout the year.
Some of the traders will offer discounts which are often advertised in the classified boards for pre-orders, others may offer discounts for bulk orders, and many traders offer reduced pricing on the day.
If you are looking for something specific I suggest contacting the various traders, some of which have links on the Invicta site (see above).


----------



## DW2013 (Jul 19, 2013)

Anyone want to pick me up some whip scorpions? Can't make that day but reckon there should be plenty of specimens there!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Another 6 tables booked today, just before the deadline for price increase from £20 - £25

Exotic Pets UK Ltd


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Unfortunately, Cornish Crispa can no longer make SEAS, however Bush Grub have confirmed their interest again, so a great opportunity to feed on your feeders!


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> Unfortunately, Cornish Crispa can no longer make SEAS, however Bush Grub have confirmed their interest again, so a great opportunity to feed on your feeders!


 Bought some of the Bush Grub last year, surprisingly nice for anyone interested:lol2:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Unfortunately Amateur Entomologists' Society can't make the show and Radek Pinczewski 'Tarantula World' isn't available. 
However we have several late bookings:

Penfold Pets
Lost World
Dare U Snax
and we're awaiting confirmation on Stefan Birkus


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

another addition: Paul and Carrianne Cornwall


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

penfolds reptiles please not pets www.penfoldsreptiles.co.uk :2thumb:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

sorted, and I'll update the site


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

hello girls, boys and others 

is anybody going that would be intrested in doing a bit of shopping for me ?
preferably somone that is already going to be shopping for mantids ?


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

123dragon, you might want to explain where you live or what kind of arrangement you are thinking of.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

2 more late additions
Stefan Birkus
Martin Taylor

We're having to change our table plans to get these in, so trader wise there's going to be a lot on offer.

The 14 day weather forecast suggests rain, with drier spells in the south. \o/


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm going can't wait, looking for some new mantids as my last one just had her final moult:-(


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Metamorphosis are in the first hall, they always have a good selection. We also have some of the french traders who bring some interesting species of mantid, stickies etc. Plus we have some new traders from the continent this year, I'm not sure what they are bringing but there were mention of species that we don't normally see including true spiders.


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> Metamorphosis are in the first hall, they always have a good selection. We also have some of the french traders who bring some interesting species of mantid, stickies etc. Plus we have some new traders from the continent this year, I'm not sure what they are bringing but there were mention of species that we don't normally see including true spiders.


all rather exciting :mf_dribble:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

One last addition, and this makes it a full house.
Tropical Wonders (Ian Jordan)
We have 27 confirmed traders with a total of 83 tables
I'll have a table plan posted up later this week but there will also be table plans printed out and put in various locations (usually the entrances) around the show


----------



## philfish66 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for all your input on this show and will be great to meet you. 

phil


----------



## Mitch636 (Mar 26, 2013)

Buzzing with excitement for this!!!!!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

We now have a Twitter account specifically for SEAS.
If you wish to follow us you can find us here: @Invicta_SEAS or search for South East Arachnid

I shall be updating the twitter feed when I'm at the show on Saturday (setting up and socialising) and Sunday


----------



## ARTHROPODIA (May 12, 2011)

*Phasmids, Mantids, Spiders... for the S.E.A.S 26/01/2014*

Hello,
we offer for S.E.A.S (26/01/2014):

PHASMIDS
Acanthomenexenus polyacanthus
Achrioptera fallax
Acrophylla wuelfingi
Diapherodes venustula
Diesbachia tamyris
Haaniella dehaanii
Heteropteryx dilatata
Myronides sp (Peleng / Sulawesi)
Neohirasea fruhstorferi
Onchestus rentzi
Oreophoetes peruana
Paramenexenus laetus
Periphetes forcipatus
Peruphasma schultei
Pharnacia sp "Bicol"
Phasma reinwardtii (gigas)
Phyllium jacobsoni
Tirachoidea (Pharnacia) biceps
Tisamenus serratorius
Trachyaretaon sp "Aurora"
Trachyaretaon sp "******"

MANTIDS
Hierodula keralensis
Hierodula majuscula
Hymenopus coronatus
Phyllocrania paradoxa
Sphodromantis lineola
Theopropus elegans

BEETLES
Chlorocala africana africana

MOTH
Philosamia ricini

MILLIPEDES
Pelmatojulus excisus (West-Africa)
Pelmatojulus ligulatus (West-Africa)
Spirostreptus sp 1 (Tanzanie)

COCKROACHES
Gromphadorhina portentosa
Therea bernhardti

SPIDERS
Nephila madagascariensis
Barylestis scutatus
Viridasius fasciatus

If you are interested you can contact us before the show to book. 
See you Sunday 
Christophe and Arnaud
le blog d'ARTHROPODIA


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

Arthropodia you have pm


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Naomi, concerning the creche, the temperatures should be fine, but if you are worried the traders will often look after your purchased exotics


----------



## stroodsue (Aug 19, 2011)

Creche was very busy! 

It was great seeing what everyone had bought.

Some folks were returning many times increase their load!

No.283... you again! haha Nice lady and her man! 

SEAS V ... booked for next year! 

Sunday 25th January 2015 Look forward to seeing you all there! 

Sue


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

stroodsue said:


> Creche was very busy!
> 
> It was great seeing what everyone had bought.
> 
> ...


Yeah think I was there quite a few times lol. Amazing show, we had a really good time.


----------

